# Panic Attacks After Stopping Synthroid?



## greatscott (May 21, 2011)

Hey guys, I've been getting some pretty bad panic attacks since I stopped taking my Synthroid (I know it was a bad idea). I have a doctor's appointment on Tuesday, but I was wondering if anyone else has had this reaction to being off meds for awhile? The attacks always come at night; after around 8 P.M. or so is when I can usually expect them. I started taking the Synthroid (1/2 dose) again over the last week, and the panic attacks are a little less intense but still haven't tapered off. Also, anyone know if Synthroid causes any dependency issues?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

greatscott said:


> Hey guys, I've been getting some pretty bad panic attacks since I stopped taking my Synthroid (I know it was a bad idea). I have a doctor's appointment on Tuesday, but I was wondering if anyone else has had this reaction to being off meds for awhile? The attacks always come at night; after around 8 P.M. or so is when I can usually expect them. I started taking the Synthroid (1/2 dose) again over the last week, and the panic attacks are a little less intense but still haven't tapered off. Also, anyone know if Synthroid causes any dependency issues?


If you need thyroxine, then I guess you could say you are dependent upon it.

As you now know, this was not a good move and I hope you did not cause any damage to your heart.

Why did you stop taking it? Inquiring minds want to know!

Hope you feel better and glad to hear you are seeing the doc on Tues..


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

greatscott said:


> Hey guys, I've been getting some pretty bad panic attacks since I stopped taking my Synthroid (I know it was a bad idea). I have a doctor's appointment on Tuesday, but I was wondering if anyone else has had this reaction to being off meds for awhile? The attacks always come at night; after around 8 P.M. or so is when I can usually expect them. I started taking the Synthroid (1/2 dose) again over the last week, and the panic attacks are a little less intense but still haven't tapered off. Also, anyone know if Synthroid causes any dependency issues?


Why did you stop your medication?


----------



## greatscott (May 21, 2011)

Andros said:


> If you need thyroxine, then I guess you could say you are dependent upon it.
> 
> As you now know, this was not a good move and I hope you did not cause any damage to your heart.
> 
> ...


Thanks Andros, 
I stopped taking it because I play on a basketball league and was starting training. I needed to not feel tired and run down for a few weeks. It's pretty competitive, and I guess the pressure got to me. I just didn't want to be the dead weight of the team. I won't be trying that again though!

These panic attacks are unreal (welling in throat, numbness in face, TMJ, difficulty breathing, lightheaded, weakness in my legs, burning feeling in hands, etc.). They always come at night, so sleeping hasn't been easy.

I'm thinking maybe just some time back on the Synth will take me back to normal. But then it's back to feeling tired and dry--UGH!!!


----------



## greatscott (May 21, 2011)

Lovlkn said:


> Why did you stop your medication?


To be honest, even though I got my TSH down to a "good number", I didn't feel that much different. So I guess I just needed a break. I didn't think it would rise so quickly though.

I see you take Unithroid; I was going to ask my doctor about trying it. I've heard some people say switching from Synth to Uni made a big difference.

I just need to NOT feel like an 80 yr. old! lol


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

greatscott said:


> Thanks Andros,
> I stopped taking it because I play on a basketball league and was starting training. I needed to not feel tired and run down for a few weeks. It's pretty competitive, and I guess the pressure got to me. I just didn't want to be the dead weight of the team. I won't be trying that again though!
> 
> These panic attacks are unreal (welling in throat, numbness in face, TMJ, difficulty breathing, lightheaded, weakness in my legs, burning feeling in hands, etc.). They always come at night, so sleeping hasn't been easy.
> ...


If you have been feeling tired and sluggish on the Synthroid, that means your doctor has not properly titrated it until you feel well and/or you are not converting T4 to T3.

We need to see some lab results here and we also need the ranges.

Hopefully your doc is running TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4??

FREE T3 explained by Woliner
http://thyroid.about.com/cs/testsforthyroid/a/freet3.htm


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Andros - you beat me to it again...

greatscott - when you are taking a replacement you absolutely cannot dose by TSH alone.

FT-3 and FT-4 are the tests you need run.

If you are fatigued taking your replacement than you are not on enough.

I for one refuse to dose off TSH and if you read my signature you will see why.

A doctor who is treating you by TSH only likely will disagree - if they do then go find another doctor.


----------

